# surgery update



## Harvey goldens (Apr 12, 2012)

Good morning,
I wanted to follow up on Camden's surgery yesterday. 
The entire mass was removed from her front left leg and has been sent off to Texas A&M for testing. She also had to have 2 teeth extracted (no dentures or flippers necessary hahahhaha totally joking! ). 
It was a VEEERRRYYY long night last night, she was panting and pacing most of the night, she just seemed really uncomfortable. We had her separated from the 2 boys b/c they were far more curious about her incision than she was :bowl:
She definitely has her appetite back and eating like a champ even without those 2 teeth  We'll find out in about a week what the histology of the mass is. 
I'm just thankful that she made it through the surgery and she's back home with us. 
thank you for the positive thoughts and prayers, they all helped! 
have a great day!
-s harvey :wave:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Glad to know that surgery went well and she is home being spoiled. Sending prayers that the path report comes back clean. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the update. I am glad everything went well with surgery. Now we are praying for good report back and speedy recovery.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Another senior parent here; glad she's back home and doing 'okay', considering....

Sending many prayers for a clean pathology report!

((((hugs))))))


----------



## Harvey goldens (Apr 12, 2012)

once the pathology report comes in, I'll post that update. It was funny (interesting funny, not haha funny) the vet tech (a new one) mentioned that her vet wanted to send off the mass for a pathology report, but if I didn't want to spend the $ to have it sent off, I didn't have to; I said, why wouldn't I want to know? she said, well, since she's 13.5, would you really do any treatment if it came back that it's cancer? I said regardless of what the report says, I would want to know either way. 

Wouldn't you all want to know??


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes I would want to know and I would also make the Vet aware of what was said. IMO she had no right to undermine his advice. I hope all turns out well for you!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I would definitely want to know - and I would want to know what all the options were, too.

Glad the surgery went well. Is she feeling better now? Less panting? I hope the vet sent you home with something for her post-op pain - or maybe the panting was the effect of the anaesthesia. Either way, I hope she's feeling more comfortable.


----------



## Harvey goldens (Apr 12, 2012)

@Sweet Girl, she's feeling better, but she started licking her incision today, ugh! I had one of those blow up collar's on her b/c it seems more comfortable than the regular plastic e-collars, unfortunately she showed me that she was able to reach her incision ( 
She is taking tramadol(sp?) for the pain, along with an antibiotic and an oral rinse solution for the 2 extracted teeth.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope you get back good report and recovery is going well. Sending healing vibes and prayers.


----------

